# This is hysterical...



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

especially for those of us with both dogs and cats.

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/dear-kitten-regarding-dog/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=arsfan&utm_campaign=dear-kitten-regarding-dog&utm_term=20141013


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Adorable puppy...


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so funny!


----------



## csuggs63 (Oct 11, 2014)

I can so relate when I introduced a 3yo Pixie Bob to a 7 month old Hav!!! Of course now they are joined at the hoist and play and get along great. They make for great entertainment and lots of laughter when they play together.


----------

